# Klaxon Motobike horn



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2022)

Hello,

Here's a real nice Klaxon horn. The black paint looks original and is in good shape. It works good. Real loud! The area that looks blue in the chrome is a reflection.
Thank you. Barry

My paypal is barneyguey53@gmail.com

Shipping will be the actual cost depending on location


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 14, 2022)

100.00


----------



## altapat (Feb 14, 2022)

_$105_


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 14, 2022)

125


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 14, 2022)

$130


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 14, 2022)

145


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2022)

I just got back on here. Thanks for all the offers. I'll let you guys know what I decide in a little bit.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> 145



The horn is yours. Thank you sir. Barry


----------

